# Intelligent Driver Model Anwendungsschwierigkeiten!



## stulleman (7. Feb 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Vor ein paar Tagen hat die 6 Wochenfrist für meine Facharbeit angefangen.
Mein Thema ist: "Computer-Simulation einer Autobahnbaustelle mit Reißverschlussverfahren". Das heißt das ich den Verkehr simulieren will. Dazu habe ich das Intelligen Driver Model gefunden, was meiner Meinung nach aber ziemlich schwer ist. Intelligent driver model - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Mein Problem ist das ich noch nie was mit Differentialgleichungen gemacht habe, was ich dafür aber brauche, richtig? 
Haltet ihr es für schlau, wenn ich mir ein anderes Modell suche, oder mir selber eins ausdenke? Oder kann ich das noch hinkriegen?

lg

Max


----------



## SlaterB (8. Feb 2012)

eine Antwort darf nicht fehlen:
wenn du zu derart hochkonzeptigen Themen hier im Forum simple Fragen stellst (Themenbereich-Wahl Java-Basics tut ein übriges), 
dann zeugt das nicht von der Intelligenz, in dem Bereich überhaupt irgendwas schaffen zu können

verschoben


----------



## stulleman (8. Feb 2012)

Ich finde es zwar nicht passend, von der Themenbereichwahl auf die Intelligenz eines Menschen zu schließen, aber das sei jedem selbst überlassen.
Und gerade weil ich eine simple Frage gestellt habe, fand ich die Themenbereichwahl passend.
Verstehe auch nicht wieso auf die Frage keine Antwort gegeben werden kann?
Falls mir doch jemand helfen will/kann, würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr einen Blick auf diese "Excel" (habe nur OpenOffice) Datei werfen könntet, die ich grade erstellt habe um mir mal ein paar Werte anzugucken. Diese scheinen mir jedoch nicht realistisch. Habt ihr eine Idee?


----------

